# Cancro ieri e oggi II -Storia di Renè Caisse



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

*Cancro ieri e oggi II -Storia di Renè Caisse*

*Cancro ieri e oggi II - Storia di Renè Caisse*

Fra le tante storie di cure naturali per il cancro soppresse nel secolo scorso dall’industria medica, quella di Renè Caisse è certamente una fra le più significative ed emblematiche di tutte.

VIDEO
http://www.luogocomune.net/site/modules/news/article.php?storyid=3126

Su Arcoiris è disponibile il filmato in alta risoluzione.

Nel primo filmato ”Cancro Ieri e Oggi”abbiamo visto come le priorità della medicina moderna siano state pesantemente condizionate dagli interessi economici e industriali, al punto da arrivare a capovolgere il paradigma stesso della scienza medica, …

… che è passato dall’intento originale di curare le malattie a quello di nasconderne eventuali cure, pur di non dover rinunciare ai fatturati sempre più appetitosi generati dai malati stessi.

Con il passare del tempo aumenta però la responsabilità dei singoli medici, il cui atteggiamento oscurantista poteva ancora essere giustificato dal tipo di istruzione che – non a caso - hanno ricevuto dal sistema stesso che li controlla, ma che diventa sempre meno accettabile nell’era di internet, in cui certe informazioni stanno diventando accessibili a chiunque le voglia cercare.

E’ tanto evidente che un ribaltamento di un sistema così poderoso potrà avvenire solo grazie alla massiccia volontà popolare, quanto è evidente che sarà proprio il medico a poter diventare il primo alleato della gente in questo ribaltamento.

Massimo Mazzucco


NOTA: Qui abbiamo raccolto tutte le informazioni disponibili per chi desiderasse approfondire i vari rimedi naturali contro il cancro. Ci sono anche tutti i link agli articoli precedenti sulla Caisse. 

Il lettore è invitato a svolgere anche ricerche in proprio, prima di prendere qualunque decisione riguardo ad eventuali cure da adottare. 

+++

*LINK PER SCARICARE IL VIDEO:  CLICK DESTRO + "salva come"*


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2010)

ad oggi le persone che sono guarite , sono in via di guarigione e della speranza di essa devono solo ringraziare la chemioterapia.


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad oggi le persone che sono guarite , sono in via di guarigione e della speranza di essa devono solo ringraziare la chemioterapia.


Dici? Ci sono diverse scuole di pensiero ... certo che la chemio e' un grande business  nella "mafia bianca"

http://www.disinformazione.it/legge ferrea.htm

http://www.metododibella.org/it/mdb/home.do

http://www.curenaturalicancro.org/

PS io ho perso mio fratello nel 2004 con la medicina ufficiale, la chemio lo ha distrutto piano piano ... un uomo forte dalla salute di un toro, la chemio se l'e' mangiato pezzo su pezzo in un solo anno.


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dici? Ci sono diverse scuole di pensiero ... certo che la chemio e' un grande business  nella "mafia bianca"
> 
> http://www.disinformazione.it/legge ferrea.htm
> 
> ...


purtroppo è una guerra in cui abbiamo perso tutti qualcuno e sicuramente tanti sono i problemi che crea la chemioterapia...ma ad oggi non conosco niente che abbia fatto meglio.


----------



## Grande82 (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dici? Ci sono diverse scuole di pensiero ... certo che la chemio e' un grande business  nella "mafia bianca"
> 
> http://www.disinformazione.it/legge ferrea.htm
> 
> ...


 marì, purtoppo è il cancro che si mangia chi amiamo, come dici tu, pezzo su pezzo.
nel mio caso in pochi mesi. 
Non so se la chemioterapia sia il metodo di cura migliore o sia 'protetto' da una lobby.
Anche se fosse la seconda, però, è indiscutibile che sia uno dei pochi metodi con un protocollo che funziona QUASI per tutti e che garantisce percentuali di risultati migliori anno dopo anno.
Il metodo di bella, favoloso per alcuni, si è rivelato impossibile da protocollare. Tante le cure 'naturali', tanti anche i miracoli, ma la realtà resta nei numeri. Ed è una battaglia terribile.


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> marì, purtoppo è il cancro che si mangia chi amiamo, come dici tu, pezzo su pezzo.
> nel mio caso in pochi mesi.
> Non so se la chemioterapia sia il metodo di cura migliore o sia 'protetto' da una lobby.
> Anche se fosse la seconda, però, è indiscutibile che sia uno dei pochi metodi con un protocollo che funziona QUASI per tutti e che garantisce percentuali di risultati migliori anno dopo anno.
> Il metodo di bella, favoloso per alcuni, si è rivelato impossibile da protocollare. Tante le cure 'naturali', tanti anche i miracoli, ma la realtà resta nei numeri. Ed è una battaglia terribile.


Di Bella lo disse che la sua cura non andava con chi aveva fatto la chemio, la chemio distrugge insieme alle cellule malate anche quelle sane.


Comunque io per quanto mi riguarda ho dato gia le direttive (nel caso che mi rimbambisco) di tutto, escluso la chemio ... la "mafia bianca" non mi avra' mai.


----------



## Grande82 (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Di Bella lo disse che la sua cura non andava con chi aveva fatto la chemio, la chemio distrugge insieme alle cellule malate anche quelle sane.
> 
> 
> Comunque io per quanto mi riguarda ho dato gia le direttive (nel caso che mi rimbambisco) di tutto, escluso la chemio ... la "mafia bianca" non mi avra' mai.


 ma se un medico di cui ti fidi te la consigliasse?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Cancro ieri e oggi II - Storia di Renè Caisse*
> 
> Fra le tante storie di cure naturali per il cancro soppresse nel secolo scorso dall’industria medica, quella di Renè Caisse è certamente una fra le più significative ed emblematiche di tutte.
> 
> ...


Grazie Marì. Sei un'amica.


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma se un medico di cui ti fidi te la consigliasse?


... e chi ti dice che io mi fido dei medici  il mio medico sono io, e mi conosco abbastanza bene, ho imparato nel tempo 

PS lo so, sono complicata.


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grazie Marì. Sei un'amica.



E di che, non arrendetevi MAI!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Di Bella lo disse che la sua cura non andava con chi aveva fatto la chemio, la chemio distrugge insieme alle cellule malate anche quelle sane.
> 
> 
> Comunque io per quanto mi riguarda ho dato gia le direttive (nel caso che mi rimbambisco) di tutto, escluso la chemio ... la "mafia bianca" non mi avra' mai.


Il primario è stato crudissimo.
Ora si spara nel mucchio, la chemio distrugge tutte le cellule in crescita. Fatta la prima sei inconsapevole. Per farle affrontare la seconda ho dovuto fare le mie. Anche mia moglie è convinta che se caso mai guarisse e lui si ripresentasse, non saprebbe se alla seconda volta è di nuovo lui, o la conseguenza delle chemio. Psicologicamente dice è devastante affrontare il reparto dove stai con persone che magari sono ritornate lì dopo dieci anni. Ma è anche vero che ti dicono in faccia: non le vuoi? Non venire fra un anno a piangere da noi se hai metastasi dappertutto. Puoi scegliere. Loro hanno detto: lo sottovaluti, lui ti fotte. A conti fatti meglio una terapia scrupolosa che una superficiale. Il primario dice che se sto cane non si fosse infilato in due posti la pena sarebbe stata minore. Quale medico si fida con la certezza che le cellule maligne sono in giro per il tuo corpo? Ma tra i pazienti c'è anche il sospetto che non si "voglia" fare andare avanti la ricerca sulla medicina cellulare per grossi interessi economici.

Poi ci sono cancri e cancri.
Io ho perso la mia ragazza in gioventù per cancro all'utero: aveva 23 anni. E fu falcidiata in 8 mesi. Abbastanza stranamente mi sento molto più forte ora, come se quell'esperienza fosse stata epifanica per me.

Il primario ha detto che per lui sono come i cani.
Becchi il cagnolino piccolo ci ridiamo su.
becchi il doberman sei fottuta perchè è rapidissimo.
Mia moglie ha beccato un morso di un mastino napoletano.
Dove morde morde a fondo.


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad oggi le persone che sono guarite , sono in via di guarigione e della speranza di essa devono solo ringraziare la chemioterapia.


Se hai discreta fortuna e forza fisica e mentale ce la fai: se non avessi fatto cobalto e radio a go-go, 20 e passa anni fa, non starei qui a scrivere... non ho visto e saputo di altre persone guarite con altre cure se non a Lourdes...
Purtroppo la fortuna di prenderlo in tempo, associate alla forza fisica e mentale sono tre condizionic he non sempre cooperano tra loro... io sono stata fortunata...ma non sono la sola: e per continuare con l'immagien contiana il mio mordeva forte, ma aveva appena assaggiato.... le cure mi han devastato il sangue....a distanza di anni mi è venuta la piastrinopenia... bisogna sempre crederci però,  non bisogna mai demordere, mai!


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il primario è stato crudissimo.
> Ora si spara nel mucchio, la chemio distrugge tutte le cellule in crescita. Fatta la prima sei inconsapevole. Per farle affrontare la seconda ho dovuto fare le mie. Anche mia moglie è convinta che se caso mai guarisse e lui si ripresentasse, non saprebbe se alla seconda volta è di nuovo lui, o la conseguenza delle chemio. Psicologicamente dice è devastante affrontare il reparto dove stai con persone che magari sono ritornate lì dopo dieci anni. Ma è anche vero che ti dicono in faccia: non le vuoi? Non venire fra un anno a piangere da noi se hai metastasi dappertutto. Puoi scegliere. Loro hanno detto: lo sottovaluti, lui ti fotte. A conti fatti meglio una terapia scrupolosa che una superficiale. Il primario dice che se sto cane non si fosse infilato in due posti la pena sarebbe stata minore. Quale medico si fida con la certezza che le cellule maligne sono in giro per il tuo corpo? Ma tra i pazienti c'è anche il sospetto che non si "voglia" fare andare avanti la ricerca sulla medicina cellulare per grossi interessi economici.
> 
> Poi ci sono cancri e cancri.
> ...


ero proprio tanto scettica, ma arrivati a questo punto non è lontanamente pensabile che ci sia finzione in quello che stai dicendo.
ti chiedo scusa e con tutto il cuore mando u n grande abbraccio a tua moglie sicura di leggerla " a nottata passata"


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ero proprio tanto scettica, ma arrivati a questo punto non è lontanamente pensabile che ci sia finzione in quello che stai dicendo.
> ti chiedo scusa e con tutto il cuore mando u n grande abbraccio a tua moglie sicura di leggerla " a nottata passata"


Finzione? 
Dai si capisce no quando sparo minchiate no?


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Finzione?
> Dai si capisce no quando sparo minchiate no?


però mi chiedo: che ci fai qui a chiedere conto di certe cazzate , ma non ti pare assurdo di fronte a questo momento cruciale per tua moglie dissertare ci firme o non firme ....reputazione e altre inutili amenità
vogliamo parlare con lei, se ne ha voglia , quando ne ha voglia


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> però mi chiedo: che ci fai qui a chiedere conto di certe cazzate , ma non ti pare assurdo di fronte a questo momento cruciale per tua moglie dissertare ci firme o non firme ....reputazione e altre inutili amenità
> vogliamo parlare con lei, se ne ha voglia , quando ne ha voglia


Parliamone, ma in privè, questo 3d è legato ad una problematica generale, che come abbiamo visto tocca da vicino molte persone.
Anzi tutti oramai possiamo dire di avere a che fare con sto signore. Ne stavo tentando di parlare in Agapè vs Eros.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> però mi chiedo: che ci fai qui a chiedere conto di certe cazzate , ma non ti pare assurdo di fronte a questo momento cruciale per tua moglie dissertare ci firme o non firme ....reputazione e altre inutili amenità
> vogliamo parlare con lei, se ne ha voglia , quando ne ha voglia


Ciao. Stasera abbiamo letto assieme questo argomento.
Io dico solo: Chi non ha problemi non se ne faccia.
Ultimamente vi leggo poco. Torno sul divano a guardare la televisione. Facciamo di tutto per allentare certe tensioni e quindi anche il cazzeggiare serve. 
Ciao a tutti gli utenti e le utenti.


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ciao. Stasera abbiamo letto assieme questo argomento.
> Io dico solo: Chi non ha problemi non se ne faccia.
> Ultimamente vi leggo poco. Torno sul divano a guardare la televisione. Facciamo di tutto per allentare certe tensioni e quindi anche il cazzeggiare serve.
> Ciao a tutti gli utenti e le utenti.


Ciao signora


----------



## Micia (6 Agosto 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ciao. Stasera abbiamo letto assieme questo argomento.
> Io dico solo: Chi non ha problemi non se ne faccia.
> Ultimamente vi leggo poco. Torno sul divano a guardare la televisione. Facciamo di tutto per allentare certe tensioni e quindi anche il cazzeggiare serve.
> Ciao a tutti gli utenti e le utenti.


Ciao Astro.


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad oggi le persone che sono guarite , sono in via di guarigione e della speranza di essa devono solo ringraziare la chemioterapia.


Non sono assolutamente convinto... ci sono statistiche che dicono esattamente il contrario. Comunque sembra dipenda dal tipo di cancro... un linfoma, un cancro alla tiroide o alla prostata o al testicolo sono gestibili. Gli altri... non so, poi in certi frangenti bisogna vedere cosa si decide. Non sono certamente scelte facili.


----------



## Micia (6 Agosto 2010)

come si fa a convincerci di questo o di quello.

se dovesse capitare a me mi affiderei a colui che ne se ne occupa da una vita e amen.

Non c'entra quasi nulla. ho letto una breve pubblicazione di Veronesi: "essere laico". lo voglio dire, che bel personaggio.
cribbio uno la fede la deve ricercare in qualcuno, e se escludiamo anche gli uomini che diavolo rimane.
e mi sa che proprio attraverso gli uomini, veronesi a parte, possiamo trovare un senso che uccida la paura del non senso.


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono assolutamente convinto... *ci sono statistiche che dicono esattamente il contrario. *Comunque sembra dipenda dal tipo di cancro... un linfoma, un cancro alla tiroide o alla prostata o al testicolo sono gestibili. Gli altri... non so, poi in certi frangenti bisogna vedere cosa si decide. Non sono certamente scelte facili.


cioè? chi è guarito dal cancro lo ha fatto senza chemio?
non conosco statistiche ufficiali, parlo per i molteplici casi che ogni giorno mi circondano e mi risulta che non esista altro


----------



## Lettrice (6 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> *come si fa a convincerci di questo o di quello.
> 
> se dovesse capitare a me mi affiderei a colui che ne se ne occupa da una vita e amen.*
> 
> ...


Quoto... chiedendo piu' pareri possibile.


----------



## Micia (6 Agosto 2010)

si. pur'io.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Agosto 2010)

Viviamo in un mondo fatto di scienza e tecnologia. Non sappiamo se l'aver preso questa via, tanto tempo fa, sia stato davvero un bene od un male, fatto resta che ora siamo qui.
Molti millantano conoscenze in mille e più discipline alternative alla scienza ufficiale, soprattutto in campo medico. Molti asseriscono con convinzione che questa o quella pratica sia miracolosamente superiore alla medicina classica, molti vantano poteri di guarigione, molti parlano del potere di guarire sé stessi.
Io ho fatto un'esperienza personale di questo genere: ho conosciuto, senza cercarlo intenzionalmente, il potere curativo di una disciplina cinese, il TaiChiChuan, che attualmente insegno pure, ma mi sono guardato bene dall'accettare tutto il misticismo con il quale essa viene vestita abitualmente. Ho analizzato la cosa, osservato con attenzione, ascoltato e discusso, ed alla fine ne è risultato esattamente quello che la mia abitudine a pensare in termini scientifici mi ha sempre suggerito: alcune (non tutte!) conoscenze radicate nella tradizione antica hanno fondamento su fattori reali, tangibili, logici, pertanto riescono ad essere in qualche modo efficaci. Nulla di mistico, nulla di trascendente. Il "Chi" o forza vitale è solo un'astrazione creata per spiegare ciò che in altri tempi era impossibile conoscere e definire diversamente.
L'uso del nostro corpo in maniera corretta permette una sua conservazione in maggior salute, un minor insorgere di malattie e disturbi, una maggior longevità, ma questo lo sappiamo tutti. Il fatto che si somatizzino gli stati d'animo, e quindi alcuni disturbi possano avere origine in un disagio interiore è altrettanto riconosciuto, e segue una logica ineccepibile, per quanto ancora non del tutto "mappata".
Ora, ai giorni nostri, ci troviamo a chiederci se la medicina antica tradizionale possa essere alternativa a quella moderna, ma non ci rendiamo conto che noi per primi non siamo predisposti ad applicarla.
Seguendo lo sviluppo scientifico ed un certo tipo di cultura, la gente si è abituata a trascurare diversi aspetti del sé che sono alla base di quei rimedi antichi. Ci sono livelli di sensibilità interiore che oramai sono talmente bassi in noi da non essere praticamente più riattivabili.
Un certo tipo di "medicine" non possono essere efficaci per il semplice motivo che ognuno dovrebbe essere capace di attivarle in sé, ma non ne siamo in grado. Inoltre, come per la medicina moderna, non esiste, non può esistere la sicurezza di guarigione.
Inutile, intendo dire ad esempio, insegnare ad una persona una certa sequenza di gesti di TaiChiChuan, efficacissimi nell' aiutare a preservare la colonna vertebrale, quando questa persona non riesce nemmeno a capire come fare a muovere le spalle indipendentemente dalla testa e dal bacino, non è cosciente del proprio baricentro, ma che dico: non è nemmeno cosciente di avere una colonna vertebrale, dolore a parte.
Come pensare di affidarsi a medicine alternative per la cura di malattie gravi quando non sappiamo neppure ascoltare il nostro corpo, non sappiamo quanto uno stato d'animo, un'emozione possa influire su questa o quella parte di noi, non siamo neppure capaci di mangiare, né di digerire quello che mangiamo.
Lo so, la mafia del farmaco ci spaventa, ma non possiamo neppure spararci per non pagare il pizzo! Non possiamo, come ho detto, fuggire verso ambienti ancora più bui, in quanto non siamo preparati all'idea di essere realmente, e non solo a parole, medici di noi stessi, ed oltretutto, non potremo avere mai la certezza che chi ci propina la medicina "alternativa" non sia in realtà un fanfarone, magari meno ricco ma altrettanto disonesto di un'industria farmaceutica.
Chi ha voglia si legga la "giostra" di Terzani, e capirà molte cose.

Astro, lo consiglio soprattutto a te, perchè avere a fianco in questi momenti una persona come Terzani credo sia davvero una compagnia preziosa.


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè? chi è guarito dal cancro lo ha fatto senza chemio?
> non conosco statistiche ufficiali, parlo per i molteplici casi che ogni giorno mi circondano e mi risulta che non esista altro


A parte che si dichiara guarito dal cancro chi dopo la diagnosi sopravvive 5 anni... se dopo 5 anni ed un giorno si muore, si è comunque guariti. Detto questo, ci sono statistiche che dicono che chi non si sottopone a chemio ha aspettative di vita più lunghe e qualità di vita migliore.
Comunque, come scrivevo, dipende dal tipo di cancro...


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A parte che si dichiara guarito dal cancro chi dopo la diagnosi sopravvive 5 anni... se dopo 5 anni ed un giorno si muore, si è comunque guariti. *Detto questo, ci sono sattitstiche che dicono che chi non si sottopone a chemio ha aspettative di vita più lunghe e qualità di vita migliore*.


sulla prima parte : sì, senzaltro.
lcon la seconda sono in disaccordo nel modo più assoluto contestabili con i casi che vediamo ogni giorno.
mio padre ha un tumore alla vescica da sei anni: ha fatto il trattamento locale (con la vescica si agisce solo così) e nelle ultime analisi è risutato privo di cellule cancerogene.
non l'avesse fatta a questo punto come minimo dovrebbe subire l'asportazione della vescica o il tumore avrebbe già raggiunto altri organi.


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sulla prima parte : sì, senzaltro.
> lcon la seconda sono in disaccordo nel modo più assoluto contestabili con i casi che vediamo ogni giorno.
> mio padre ha un tumore alla vescica da sei anni: ha fatto il trattamento locale (con la vescica si agisce solo così) e nelle ultime analisi è risutato privo di cellule cancerogene.
> non l'avesse fatta a questo punto come minimo dovrebbe subire l'asportazione della vescica o il tumore avrebbe già raggiunto altri organi.


Un singolo non significa nulla... posso citarti purtroppo tanti singoli che ho conosciuto che contraddicono il caso di cui mi parli. Conta solo la statistica sui grandi numeri... se hai tempo e voglia, fai da sola qualche ricerca e poi trai le tue conclusioni.
Comunque il tumore alla vescica fortunatamente è, tra virgolette, uno dei meno gravi.


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un singolo non significa nulla... posso citarti purtroppo tanti singoli che ho conosciuto che contraddicono il caso di cui mi parli. Conta solo la statistica sui grandi numeri... se hai tempo e voglia, fai da sola qualche ricerca e poi trai le tue conclusioni.


l'ho fatta.
però non ho capito se ti limiti a dire che la chemioterapia non serve o se pensi che esistano cure più efficaci.


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho fatta.
> però non ho capito se ti limiti a dire che la chemioterapia non serve o se pensi che esistano cure più efficaci.


In alcuni tumori pare sia addirittura risolutiva... ad esempio, i linfomi. nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi all'inizio fa regredire il tumore, poi minandoti il corpo terribilmente, ti lascia completamente indifeso per le recidive quasi sempre inevitabili.
Non so se esistano cure più efficaci... so però quanto sono stati boicottati e perseguitati medici oncologi che hanno provato (senza intascare una lira, anzi rimettendoci di tasca) a seguire delle strade alternative.


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In alcuni tumori pare sia addirittura risolutiva... ad esempio, i linfomi. nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi all'inizio fa regredire il tumore, poi minandoti il corpo terribilmente, ti lascia completamente indifeso per le recidive quasi sempre inevitabili.
> Non so se esistano cure più efficaci... so però quanto sono stati boicottati e perseguitati medici oncologi che hanno provato (senza intascare una lira, anzi rimettendoci di tasca) a seguire delle strade alternative.


di contro molti hanno perso tempo prezioso inseguendo santoni criminali che si arricchivano alle spalle della gente.
ad oggi non ho altro dio che veronesi


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> di contro molti hanno perso tempo prezioso inseguendo santoni criminali che si arricchivano alle spalle della gente.
> ad oggi non ho altro dio che veronesi


Quelli purtroppo non mancano mai... quando c'è disperazione, di qualunque tipo sia.
Se hai fede in Veronesi, fai bene a seguire quella strada senza esitazioni.


----------



## Micia (6 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> di contro molti hanno perso tempo prezioso inseguendo santoni criminali che si arricchivano alle spalle della gente.
> ad oggi non ho altro dio che veronesi


Non è che un imperativo affettuosissimo.
sfoglia quel libro.rafforzerai la tua Fede Laica.


----------



## Micia (6 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quelli purtroppo non mancano mai... quando c'è disperazione, di qualunque tipo sia.
> Se hai fede in Veronesi, fai bene a seguire quella strada senza esitazioni.


MM. estendo l'invito anche a te. a tutti.


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> MM. estendo l'invito anche a te. a tutti.


 Ok micia! :up:


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2010)

Comunque, sembra stupido e banale dirlo, ma la cura migliore è non ammalarsi... certo, anche lì è solo statistica, ma se uno si fuma un pacchetto al giorno ad esempio, è chiaro che aumenta di molto le probabilità di un tumore al polmone.


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque, sembra stupido e banale dirlo, ma la cura migliore è non ammalarsi... certo, anche lì è solo statistica, ma se uno si fuma un pacchetto al giorno ad esempio, è chiaro che aumenta di molto le probabilità di un tumore al polmone.


 a senso ti do senz'altro ragione, purtroppo ho constatato che vuol dire meno di quello che credessi.
credo che comandi il nostro codice genetico.
avevo un cognato che , con due casi in famiglia , stava attento da sempre : alimentazione perfetta, era vegetariano, non fumava, non beveva, tutto quello che poteva fare ha fatto.
tumore al colon , morto a 52 anni


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ciao. Stasera abbiamo letto assieme questo argomento.
> Io dico solo: Chi non ha problemi non se ne faccia.
> Ultimamente vi leggo poco. Torno sul divano a guardare la televisione. Facciamo di tutto per allentare certe tensioni e quindi anche il cazzeggiare serve.
> Ciao a tutti gli utenti e le utenti.


 ti dedico questo chagall, un artista che ha il potere di rasserenarmi


----------



## Lettrice (6 Agosto 2010)

Pare di sentirlo suonare quel violino!

Dopo questo posso andare al parco felice


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a senso ti do senz'altro ragione, purtroppo ho constatato che vuol dire meno di quello che credessi.
> *credo che comandi il nostro codice genetico.*
> avevo un cognato che , con due casi in famiglia , stava attento da sempre : alimentazione perfetta, era vegetariano, non fumava, non beveva, tutto quello che poteva fare ha fatto.
> tumore al colon , morto a 52 anni


 Conta senz'altro moltissimo. Però pensaci un attimo... noi non lo conosciamo. Per questo è solo statistica... ignorando la mia predisposizione, se comunque non fumo un pacchetto al giorno, ho più possibilità di cavarmela.
Purtroppo una mia cara amica ha vissuto lo stesso dramma di tuo cognato. Anche lei vegetariana, sportiva, astemia... morta di tumore al colon. Ed è morta male, distrutta dalla chemio oltre che dal tumore.
Non so... credo si sottostimino moltissimo i traumi psicologici... i conflitti cronicizzati e mai risolti. Lei viveva una brutta vita da anni, per colpa di uno stronzo di marito che la trattava schifosamente.


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un singolo non significa nulla... posso citarti purtroppo tanti singoli che ho conosciuto che contraddicono il caso di cui mi parli. Conta solo la statistica sui grandi numeri... se hai tempo e voglia, fai da sola qualche ricerca e poi trai le tue conclusioni.
> Comunque il tumore alla vescica fortunatamente è, tra virgolette, uno dei meno gravi.


 Un caso nelal statistica non è nulla....ma un caso per noi che ne parliamo è IL caso...e delle statistiche a me singolo non importa nulla: avevo un sarcoma osseo...il sarcoma osseo è il tumore osseo più aggressivo di tutti...ho rischiato di risvegliarmi priva di una gamba... invece hanno provato a salvarmela...ed ora ho la mia gamba, la mia vita e - son d'accordo con te - sangue un pò marcio e poco consistente e probabilità divita più breve di altri datosi i raggi che ho preso e continuo a prendere periodicamente... ma ho trascorso più del doppio della vita da quel I giorno...quindi io personalmente della statistica sui grandi numeri me ne sbatto: un pò di sano culo per averla presa in tempo, un pò di forza interiore e la forza fisica data dalla giovanissima età unite alla medicina han fatto il miracolo... io credo che la valutazione vada fatta solo sulla tipologia di tumore, sulla invasività dello stesso e sul livello raggiunto oltre che l'età del paziente: altriemnti rischiamo di esser "statistici" anche noi perdendo di umanità! :up:


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a senso ti do senz'altro ragione, purtroppo ho constatato che vuol dire meno di quello che credessi.
> credo che comandi il nostro codice genetico.
> avevo un cognato che , con due casi in famiglia , stava attento da sempre : alimentazione perfetta, era vegetariano, non fumava, non beveva, tutto quello che poteva fare ha fatto.
> tumore al colon , morto a 52 anni


Hai ragione Minerva: mio zio è morto a 58 di tumore allo stomaco già metastatizzato quando se ne son accorti...comprava solo la carme di manzo: i salumi li faceva da sè col suo maiale, galline, polli, conigli e uova li allevava per la famiglia, ortaggi e frutta li coltivava e vendeva....ah, non fumava...mia zia faceva pane, dolci e pasta fatta in casa....proprio allo stomaco e all'intestino doveva esser colpito? penso sia iscritto nel Dna...io ho avuto problemi da ragazzetta, mia sorella ha avuto seri problemi da neonata fino a poco tempo fa dovutio ad una malattia genetica e ad una malformazione sciocca (non collegate tra loro) che si è scoperta e tamponata solo una decina di anni fa...ciò rende possibile che i codici genetici di mio papà e della mia mamma pur non avendo tare comprovate non fossero compatibili....


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Un caso nelal statistica non è nulla....ma un caso per noi che ne parliamo è IL caso...e delle statistiche a me singolo non importa nulla: avevo un sarcoma osseo...il sarcoma osseo è il tumore osseo più aggressivo di tutti...ho rischiato di risvegliarmi priva di una gamba... invece hanno provato a salvarmela...ed ora ho la mia gamba, la mia vita e - son d'accordo con te - sangue un pò marcio e poco consistente e probabilità divita più breve di altri datosi i raggi che ho preso e continuo a prendere periodicamente... ma ho trascorso più del doppio della vita da quel I giorno...quindi io personalmente della statistica sui grandi numeri me ne sbatto: un pò di sano culo per averla presa in tempo, un pò di forza interiore e la forza fisica data dalla giovanissima età unite alla medicina han fatto il miracolo... io credo che la valutazione vada fatta solo sulla tipologia di tumore, sulla invasività dello stesso e sul livello raggiunto oltre che l'età del paziente: altriemnti rischiamo di esser "statistici" anche noi perdendo di umanità! :up:


Ma infatti la statistica serve per analizzare e provare a comprendere un fenomeno, poi ognuno di fronte a quello che gli mette davanti la vita farà le sue scelte. Ma anche sottovalutarla può portare a scelte sbagliate.
Complimenti per la forza che hai avuto :up:


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2010)

prendiamo ad esempio la statistica (non di parte come quelle commissionate sotto banco dagli allevatori...) che si occupa della dieta vegetariana. Sui grandi numeri è innegabile una forte diminuzione di cancro al colon e di infarto del miocardio. Poi magari tanti di oi conosceranno una persona vegetariana che è morta di queste malattie.
Ma questo non sposta l'attenzione dal fatto che se prendi 100.000 vegetariani e 100.000 consumatori di carne, la differenza d'incidenza è sensibilmente diversa.


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma infatti la statistica serve per analizzare e provare a comprendere un fenomeno, poi ognuno di fronte a quello che gli mette davanti la vita farà le sue scelte. Ma anche sottovalutarla può portare a scelte sbagliate.
> *Complimenti per la forza che hai avuto* :up:


Non credo sia forza: stai lì e ti dici che l'altra alternativa è il nulla...e siccome una via di mezzo non c'è e se ti metti ad attendere il nulla rischi che il tempo per arrivare alla fine sia troppo lungo e troppo doloroso, allora ti rimbocchi le maniche e fai: ah sì, io soffrirò, ma pure tu, cazzo, devi fare una bella fatica per aver ragione, magari ti stufi e te ne vai...
Il tempo, quello è che ti fa andare fuori di testa...non passa mai... e il vedere le persoen che ti sonop intorno, che soffrono, ma che fingono di dirti che tu ci devi credere "ma se tu che mi sei accanto non ci credi, come cazzo faccio  a crederci io?"...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Non credo sia forza: stai lì e ti dici che l'altra alternativa è il nulla...e siccome una via di mezzo non c'è e se ti metti ad attendere il nulla rischi che il tempo per arrivare alla fine sia troppo lungo e troppo doloroso, allora ti rimbocchi le maniche e fai: ah sì, io soffrirò, ma pure tu, cazzo, devi fare una bella fatica per aver ragione, magari ti stufi e te ne vai...
> Il tempo, quello è che ti fa andare fuori di testa...non passa mai... e il vedere le persoen che ti sonop intorno, che soffrono, ma che fingono di dirti che tu ci devi credere "ma se tu che mi sei accanto non ci credi, come cazzo faccio  a crederci io?"...


Vero quello che dici.
Noi qua abbiamo usato questa strategia: io cerco di fare un sacco di cose positive che mi diano autostima, poi così quando ho qualcosa di bello fatto esso diventa per lei una cosa che suona così: devo muovermi a guarire per poter fare questo o quello. Poi non bisogna impressionarsi. Lei comunque è molto incazzosa con i sani che vengono a dirle: " Fatti coraggio!", accetta questa frase solo da compagne che hanno già vinto sta guerra.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma infatti la statistica serve per analizzare e provare a comprendere un fenomeno, poi ognuno di fronte a quello che gli mette davanti la vita farà le sue scelte. Ma anche sottovalutarla può portare a scelte sbagliate.
> Complimenti per la forza che hai avuto :up:


MM, sta roba ti mette addosso la paura di morire.
Ed è l'essere tuo che compie scelte drastiche al tuo posto.


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Un caso nelal statistica non è nulla....ma un caso per noi che ne parliamo è IL caso...e delle statistiche a me singolo non importa nulla: avevo un sarcoma osseo...il sarcoma osseo è il tumore osseo più aggressivo di tutti...ho rischiato di risvegliarmi priva di una gamba... invece hanno provato a salvarmela...ed ora ho la mia gamba, la mia vita e - son d'accordo con te - sangue un pò marcio e poco consistente e probabilità divita più breve di altri datosi i raggi che ho preso e continuo a prendere periodicamente... ma ho trascorso più del doppio della vita da quel I giorno...*quindi io personalmente della statistica sui grandi numeri me ne sbatto: un pò di sano culo per averla presa in tempo, un pò di forza interiore e la forza fisica data dalla giovanissima età unite alla medicina han fatto il miracolo.*.. io credo che la valutazione vada fatta solo sulla tipologia di tumore, sulla invasività dello stesso e sul livello raggiunto oltre che l'età del paziente: altriemnti rischiamo di esser "statistici" anche noi perdendo di umanità! :up:


 non avevo letto.
s'intuiva che eri una persona speciale, ora ne sono certa


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non avevo letto.
> s'intuiva che eri una persona speciale, ora ne sono certa


Dici? certo che poi per compensare ci ho messo di mio per sprecarla un pò di esistenza eh...così, tanto per render grazie del miracolo ottenuto!!! Non sono speciale. mi consolo pensando che il peggio c'è sempre stato...e che io son fortunata... Grazie Minerva, ma non sono tanto speciale come pensi tu... sono normale... è che molte persone in giro non sono nella norma, così la normalità magari ti pare una dote!
Figurti che ci son persone che manco sanno cosa ho avuto io...non è che faccia figo andare in giro a raccontare quanto sei stata cazzuta o quanto sei stata forte: il merito non è stato mio, diciamo che io c'ero e ho collaborato...e spesso tanta gente c'è e il cagnaccio non collabora...
Si può parlare di altro?
Che fai Conte quando Astro inizia a star meglio, dove la porti?
Io mi ricordoc he in quel periodo avevo la smania di fare per non perder il tempo che sapevo di non avere...e man mano che mi tranquillizzavo (anche se non ce la facevo manco alle corna...così rimaniamo in tema) invece avevo voglia di perder tempo in mille cose inutili e godermi l'ignavia del dolce perder tempo, tanto pareva ne avrei avuto ancora....​


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> vero quello che dici.
> Noi qua abbiamo usato questa strategia: Io cerco di fare un sacco di cose positive che mi diano autostima, poi così quando ho qualcosa di bello fatto esso diventa per lei una cosa che suona così: Devo muovermi a guarire per poter fare questo o quello. Poi non bisogna impressionarsi. *lei comunque è molto incazzosa con i sani che vengono a dirle: " fatti coraggio!", accetta questa frase solo da compagne che hanno già vinto sta guerra*.


daje astro, faje vede chi mozzica de piu' ar cagnaccio!!!


----------



## Micia (6 Agosto 2010)

*Minerva*


----------



## Micia (6 Agosto 2010)

Tinke, sei ..mah non trovo parole...un terremoto di vitalità.solo da ammirare.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ciao. Stasera abbiamo letto assieme questo argomento.
> Io dico solo: Chi non ha problemi non se ne faccia.
> Ultimamente vi leggo poco. Torno sul divano a guardare la televisione. Facciamo di tutto per allentare certe tensioni e quindi anche il cazzeggiare serve.
> Ciao a tutti gli utenti e le utenti.


in bocca al lupo!


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Tinke, sei ..mah non trovo parole...un terremoto di vitalità.solo da ammirare.


Ma de che ahò.... sono quelal che si è iscritta qua 1 anno fa... solo che tante cose si sanno dopo averle conosciute le persone... e questo magari ti fa cambiare un pò idea su di loro... ma io sono quella... quelal che nonostante tutto è capace di comportarsi da zerbino per un uomo che frega la sua donan sperando poi di redimerlo da se stesso e sperando che con te diventi l'angelo dle focolare... insomma, una idiota con laurea... magari per alcune cose ho più forza interiore, per altre non riesco proprio a tirarne fuori... non so, è tutto molto relativo... grazie, siete molto gentili ma non è che io sia 'sto granchè... ho sofferto più di quanto abbai fatto soffrire, forse questo è l'unico vanto che mi faccio...per il resto c'è poco da vantarsi: per 8 anni ho sperato quasi fingendo di non rendermene conto l'infelicità di un'altra donna per fare la mia di felicità...e questo non ce lo dimentichiamo... sono questa e quella...e non avete ancora conosciuto tutte le altre personalità!!! :up:


----------



## Micia (7 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero quello che dici.
> Noi qua abbiamo usato questa strategia: io cerco di fare un sacco di cose positive che mi diano autostima, poi così quando ho qualcosa di bello fatto esso diventa per lei una cosa che suona così: devo muovermi a guarire per poter fare questo o quello. Poi non bisogna impressionarsi. Lei comunque è molto incazzosa con i sani che vengono a dirle: " Fatti coraggio!", accetta questa frase solo da compagne che hanno già vinto sta guerra.


che vincerà.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> che vincerà.


Speriamo, certo che io preferirei che fosse felice con tre amanti nascosti al giorno, ma sana, che vederla così come dire avvilita.
Sto male ti avvilisce. Bon dai vediamo se riesco a portarla a fare due passi assieme, male non ci farà...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> come si fa a convincerci di questo o di quello.
> 
> se dovesse capitare a me mi affiderei a colui che ne se ne occupa da una vita e amen.
> 
> ...


 Mi inchino.


----------



## Abigail (8 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei comunque è molto incazzosa con i sani che vengono a dirle: " Fatti coraggio!", accetta questa frase solo da compagne che hanno già vinto sta guerra.


E fa benissimo! 

anche incazzarsi è un modo per combattere.
Le auguro che tutto vada bene, di cuore.

Io sono di quelli che sanno che prima o poi si va e vivo godendo in toto di quel che posso. 
Lo so che chi si cura, non beve, non fuma, mangia cibi sani può campare di più anche se conosco gente che lo faceva e se l'è beccato ma preferisco più vita ai giorni che giorni alla vita (Rita Levi Montalcini).


----------

